

James Cameron Completes Record-Breaking Mariana Trench Dive - surfaced safely - mirceagoia
http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2012/03/120325-james-cameron-mariana-trench-challenger-deepest-returns-science-sub/

======
ifewalter
I hope we get unadulterated visuals pretty soon. I'm sure it'll be a beauty
down there.

------
mirceagoia
Bravo, Mr. Cameron!

